# Firman vs Honda??



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

Firman vs Honda??

So, I take a lot of salt water aboard, and my Honda eu2000i is very unhappy about that.

Because we're overloaded with everything else related to a swamping, and doing other boat chores, I forget that we've had enough water in the cockpit to get it thoroughly wet, and immersed to some inches before the water, impeded from going down the scuppers and out the hoses due to my diver never touching the animals growing in the through-hulls, has gotten a lot of stuff well soaked.

Fast forward to almost 3 months after said swamping, when all that salt has had time to work, and I try to use my genset. It's not turning over with the same speed as before when I pull the cord. However, I eventually get it started.

It runs, but not as quickly as I'd expect, and shortly it starts smelling like melted plastic. I shut it off, open the hatch, and sniff; it's coming from the back end. And, it now is VERY hard to turn over.

Research divulges that likely the inverter/charger section has not enjoyed the salt water. Off to a small engine shop, which was very discouraging when I called to talk about it, saying that they are rarely worth fixing, the cost of repair being too high vs another unit.

And that they sell Firman gensets.

I have no clue, as I've never heard the name, let alone know how they do. Research suggests that they are very well regarded (4.3/5 stars). Amazon sells them at a considerable reduction from others, only 499, shipped (https://www.amazon.com/Firman-W0178...1M0SIRSZ/ref=pd_sbs_263_1/143-5855260-4904568). They also sell 2200i Hondas at 1099, shipped,4.7/5 stars (Amazon.com : Honda 663520 EU2200 120V 2200-Watt 0.95 Gallon Portable Inverter Generator with Co-Minder : Garden & Outdoor). As I have no clue here (many other things as well, but some are not as time sensitive), I ask the hive mind:

Is this worth a try at half the price (well, somewhat under half), instead of going back with another Honda?

Second question. Shop calls me back, saying the rings are compromised and it's not worth fixing. If I have to replace the electrical end AND rebuild the engine I think I'd agree. But not a word about the electrical end, which is where I expect the issue lies. As I'd expect determining compromised rings would involve some disassembly, but the word came back in only hours from my dropping it off, I have some niggles in the back of my mind. Their forensic charge is only $35, which I consider quite reasonable given my expectation that they'd have to split the case, get to the electrical moving parts, and determine the level of damage. I expect that (nearly anything shown above) didn't happen.

So, the question arises: Can they reasonably determine ring damage without a teardown? It's a relatively young (in hours terms) unit, probably 1-1.5KH, always Mobil1 at ~100 hours, so I would not expect ring failure (unless, somehow, it got salt water into the cylinder); certainly it was smokeless including during the short time it ran post-swamping (though it did leave some smudge on the horseshoe it was pointed at, so it wasn't pristine), and always before that.

So after all that, two questions:

At half the price, in a unit entirely built (no outside parts) by Firman, is it worth the risk vs another new Honda genset?

and

Could they actually discover a ring problem without a teardown?

Thanks, for knowledge on both questions, opinions from anyone with Firman experience, and speed, as I'll need to have something relatively soon!

L8R

Skip

Morgan 461 #2
SV Flying Pig KI4MPC

See our galleries at www.justpickone.org/skip/gallery !
Follow us at TheFlyingPigLog groups.io Group

I expect to pass this way but once; any good therefore that I can do,
or any kindness that I can show to any fellow creature, let me do it
now.

Let me not defer or neglect it, for I shall not pass this way again.

- Etienne Griellet


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

First of all, those aren't comparable generators. The Firman clearly states it is 1700W running watts, and the 2100W is a short-time surge for starting motors. The Honda is a true 2200W continuous output.

I have no experience with either, but I have yet to hear of anyone with one of the cheap clones keeping them running for more than a year before catastrophic failure. Way too many reports of failing within hours even. Of course, this is here-say and second-hand reports.

If a generator is critical to your power management, do you really want to cheap out here? Do you even really want to fix your swamped Honda? Is $500 really a decision line between knowing your generator will be there for you and hoping it will be?

No, they can't tell for sure a ring is bad without a teardown. They can tell something among the bearings, rings, etc are bad by the feel of the pull - but you already knew this. The $35 was a waste of money because there is no way a repair of this type of generator would be cheaper than just buying a new one. Even the Honda is purposefully built as a disposable unit, and the clones are just disposable period.

Mark


----------



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

A better question would be, can you live without a generator if it dies? If yes, then try the Firman. They are sold here in sporting good stores, but I have no experience with them. 
Regarding ring diagnosis: a quick compression and leak down test will tell you if rings and or valves are leaking. Probably takes all of 15 minutes. If it was in my shop, I'd take one look at the electronics with saltwater damage and just recommend replacement. It's just not worth the liability to try to get in there and repair. You could easily spend $1500 in parts and labor to repair, or $1k to replace and have a warranty. Keep the old one for spares ( plastic parts are probably ok).

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

If i were to chose other than a honda or yamaha for that purpose, id go to home depot or lowes for their offering where you have...some recourse
In before life ive had the honda 2000 and yamaha 2400...both superb


----------



## skills4lou (Aug 23, 2018)

I should add that I own a HF inverter generator. Purchased because it was open box and the manager made me a deal I couldn't pass up: $150. I have been thoroughly happy with it as a power source when camping. It's performed flawlessly for 2 yrs now. But, I don't HAVE to trust that it'll work, and if it doesn't is a minor inconvenience. Where I in a situation where I needed dependability I'd own a Honda or Yamaha.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

RegisteredUser said:


> If i were to chose other than a honda or yamaha for that purpose, id go to home depot or lowes for their offering where you have...some recourse
> In before life ive had the honda 2000 and yamaha 2400...both superb


This matches with my research. I am considering a backup generator for my home and doing my homework. So far Honda and Yamaha appear the most reliable. Even brands that sell themselves as being powered by the same engines use cheaper parts elsewhere in the unit, leading to questionable reliability.

Because where I live can get below freezing and my heat relies on AC power I want the most reliable generator I can find, so lean in the direction of high end generators. Your situation is different your biggest concern is your generator needs to get a saltwater bath on occasion, if you can't better protect a generator, whatever you buy is disposable, might as well buy a generator that maximizes the cheap vs reliable comparison.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

One other consideration is what are you powering with your generator? Cheap generators are just generators, better generators are called investors. The difference being what is labeled as a "generator" can provide basic AC power suitable for basic AC use, an invertor can provide clean sine wave AC power to provide power for computer and other sophisticated electronics that otherwise might be damaged by a plain generator vs inverter.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

In either choice, it's going to be critical that the generator be protected from boarding sea water. I've had a Honda for 10-15 years now. Infrequently used, oil rarely changed, old fuel left in it for a year. Starts on first pull. 

I would not buy cheaper to let it get destroyed and have to buy it again. I would buy reliable and protect it.


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

colemj said:


> First of all, those aren't comparable generators. The Firman clearly states it is 1700W running watts, and the 2100W is a short-time surge for starting motors. The Honda is a true 2200W continuous output.


If I may a slight correction. Specs on the Honda EU2200 state the 2200 is the surge rating. Continuous rating 1800. Only noticed that detail when I purchased the previous model, EU2000 a few years ago and found the continuous rating for that model only 1600 Watts.

That being said, I looked at several options when I bought the Honda including the copy cat models from Home Depot, Harbor Freight, Northern Tool, etc. At the end of the day I decided that saving a few hundred up front to buy a brand X vs spending a few more for the Honda, especially when amortized over a multi year anticipated life span didn't make sense and got the Honda.

However not many electronic devices are designed for submersion in salt water and the only way any gennie is going to survive on a boat is to keep it above water. I have read many reports of Hondas sitting on the stern in rain and spray that ran for years but not green water.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

My Honda EU2000 is one of the first year of production. It has run flawlessly for too many years to count. I however I do not and will never use it on our boat. I do use it from the work boat but that's about it. That said between my brother and I we currently own around 7 generators (homes, ski place, rental ski place, and multiple on the off-grid property.) . Hands down the Honda's are the finest and most reliable we have ever had and we've had a lot. My most recent acquisition, for one of our tiny camps (we have a large off grid parcel with in Northern Maine), is a Ryobi 2300W. I got it for a song $200.00 cash) so figured I'd give it a try as it makes some pretty bold claims.

While this thing claims to have more watts, and to be as quiet as a Honda, nothing could be further from the truth. For example my original EU2000 will start the well pump in the main camp even through is it only really a 2000W surge generator. It will do this even from "auto-idle" mode. While the lights go out when it starts the well pump, they come right back on. Normally the larger gen is sed but sometimes it is easier to fire up the EU2K than to trudge out to the generator shed and fire up the larger Honda. The Ryobi, rated at 2300W, can't even start the well pump while at full bore let alone from auto-idle. In auto-idle it simply dies. It is significantly louder than the Honda in all modes and the oil is dirty in less than 20 hours use (just a crappy engine I suppose). It weighs more and has useless bells and whistles, such as short range Bluetooth, that just add to the cost and is useless once you are inside the house. Also, unlike the Honda that has an ON/OFF lever on the gas cap, when ever you roll the Ryobi, with a full tank, the fuel leaks out of the cap. It would be a decent generator for $300.00 but these things sell for over $600.00 and really are not worth the card board box they ship in. If I can't start things from auto-idle what good is an inverter generator? Honda wins hands down in this department.

Generators we've owned and our opinion of them:

*Generac Open Frame-* Overpriced junk that once had a good name (cracked valve in 150 hours use would not stand behind warranty as they claimed "off-grid" is considered "commercial use")

*Duro-Max Open Frame LPG -* Pure junk & so loud I thought I was at a late 70's AC/DC wall of sound concert - (Warranty? ha, ha, ha........)

*Yamaha EF3000 -* Decent, but not a Honda sold it to a friend and put the money into the Honda EF6500

*Champion Open Frame -* Junk, generator end dead in less than 125 hours and 3 weeks out of warranty. Ordered replacement parts fixed it and sold it.

*Champion 3400 Inverter / Dual-Fuel -* Actually been quite good and support has been excellent but only 275 hours on it. Nowhere near as quiet as a Honda but quieter than an open frame and it will start loads from auto-idle.

*Honda Open Frame EM6000GP Factory LPG -* 4800 hours on it with only oil changes, enough said. Has been the main gen for the main cabin on the property. I think my brother has owned this generator for about 18 or 19 years.

*Honda EU2000 X 2 -* One is as old as the hills, beat the snot out of it, and it still starts in half a pull. The other is maybe 12 years old and is also perfect. Beats the pants off the other inverter gens we've owned claiming 2300 watts. Running watts on these are only 1600 but they seem to surge beyond their 2000w rating and auto-idle actually works..

*Honda EU6500 - 240V inverter Generator -* Wow! Amazing piece of equipment (wish we'd waited for the EU7000). It has taken over duties as the main gen for the main cabin. You can stand on the back deck and not even hear it, unless a big load kicks in, and even then it is just a mild hum. Much quieter than the open-frame EM6000GP that it replaced.

*AiPower 2300 -* Sam's Club had a sale, two for $500.00. At $250.00 each for a 2300W inverter generator, how could I go wrong? Well, suffice it to say both are long gone. They were both louder than the Honda EU's and had a much more annoying "blender" type tone. One could not even run a 1200W load without the inverter end over-heating and shutting down. It also would not start any decent load from "auto-idle".. The other surged continuously (likely a carb issue). Not a single repair shop would touch them and just try calling AiPower for warranty support. I could not even get part numbers out of them.

*Ryobi 2300 Inverter -* Loud and has less capability than our Honda EU2000's despite the 1800W continuous and 2300W surge rating would suggest.. Will not start big loads at all from "auto-idle" mode. Ryobi tech support "We don't gurantee this will start all loads from auto-idle."

*Briggs & Stratton Q6500 -* This is one of the few 240V inverter-generators made and it costs thousands less than a Yamaha or Honda so we grabbed one. It lasted all of 4 days before it was returned. What an awful joke of a generator. Concept is good but the execution failed miserably. It is nearly twice as loud as the Honda 6500 and will not start any decent load from "auto-idle". (a common theme we've had among cheap inverter generators) heck we broke the flimsy plastic housing just getting it out of the box, cheap, cheap, cheap.


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

colemj said:


> First of all, those aren't comparable generators. The Firman clearly states it is 1700W running watts, and the 2100W is a short-time surge for starting motors. The Honda is a true 2200W continuous output.
> 
> I have no experience with either,
> 
> ...


Telling commentary at the end...

Just a nit: Honda isn't a constant duty 2200w, either. Both are starting capable watts, but settle in at the same neighborhood of something less...


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

My only complaint about the Honda, it is very quiet compared to most other generators but it is not silent. Maybe my unit, maybe the new EU2200 is better but my EU2000 is quite audible even from a distance. When using it on land in the country I can clearly hear it over 100 yards away, even through trees and thick underbrush. Not horrible and intrusive but it's there. Would not want to run it in a camp ground with others nearby.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

skipgundlach said:


> Telling commentary at the end...
> 
> Just a nit: Honda isn't a constant duty 2200w, either. Both are starting capable watts, but settle in at the same neighborhood of something less...


OK, so they are equivalent output. I clearly stated that I had no experience with either (outside of operating some friends Hondas on their boats, and using one for a week during a hurricane blackout).

However, the rest of my points are just logic and reasoning. How critical is a generator to your power management, and is $500 a breaking point there?

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

skipmac said:


> My only complaint about the Honda, it is very quiet compared to most other generators but it is not silent. Maybe my unit, maybe the new EU2200 is better but my EU2000 is quite audible even from a distance. When using it on land in the country I can clearly hear it over 100 yards away, even through trees and thick underbrush. Not horrible and intrusive but it's there. Would not want to run it in a camp ground with others nearby.


Yes, I've always found the statements by owners of Honda's that they are quiet and unobtrusive to be curiously against obvious facts. I think it helps their conscience when they put it out on the stern so they don't have to hear it, but others behind them do.

Having said that, they are MUCH quieter than any other similar genset we hear in anchorages. While the Honda is noisy, particularly under heavy loads, it is the only one we are understanding of and don't wish ill feelings toward their owners.

As long as they run it during reasonable times of the day, that is.

Mark


----------



## skipmac (Oct 31, 2007)

colemj said:


> How critical is a generator to your power management, and is $500 a breaking point there?


That is exactly the main thing I considered in my purchasing decision. I've had an EU2000 for almost ten years now and it still runs like new. The only thing I ever had to do with it was clean the carb once when I loaned it to a friend during a hurricane power outage and it was stored without draining the carb.

So that $500 savings comes down to $50/year savings and dropping every additional year I own it.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Maine Sail said:


> Honda wins hands down in this department.


Thanks Maine Sail. I have been doing my research on this and was leaning towards Generac at first but my research have come up with the same general idea that many many including the Generac (which has placed itself as a high-quality home system) have shoddy quality.

I will aim for a Honda when I purchase.

Can you tell me how you have wired your home to accommodate the use of a generator? Do any of your generators run on propane or natural gas?


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

A bit of an update and the rationale behind my thinking:

You may have read my 'Yonder Part III" post of a while back, which detailed our swamping, occasioning the Honda's failure...

At the moment, our charge state is not critical, and we can rent a H2000 a ways away from where we're commuting/visiting ashore on Johns Island SC (not a big deal with grandkids’ parents’ cars) if push comes to shove.

At the moment the best price I’ve found on the current models is 1099, at Amazon, and Home Depot and other local places don’t appear to stock them, so I’d have shipping and taxes (Amazon ships free, and I get a 5% rebate from Discover this quarter), but I’ll be sure to check out other local purchase options. 

Now that I know I can rent one, and I’ve been informed by the Admiral that we’ll be here for several weeks, time is no longer an issue for delivery of whatever route I go. With her having severe yo-yo-ing between getting off the boat the moment we arrive back in Vero and continuing to cruise at least the Bahamas, I’m debating putting double the price into a Honda vs some other genset if I’m going to be selling the boat in a couple of months. 

The swamping really did a number on her head (she’s in PTSD conditions, frequently), and fervently wishes she’d said, “Sure!!” to my request to call TBUS before entering the channel. Had she, our boat would still be in its original condition (which included several game-stoppers which were much more handily dealt with in Beaufort/Morehead City than in the open ocean), but returning from ME where we could have cruised with my sister... 

But, the Lord works in mysterious ways, and she got the bottom job she’s been obsessing over for the the last 3 years (not overdue, but OK to do then), a host of little improvements, a massive cleanout (unfortunately including the disappearance, apparently, as they have not surfaced despite a very thorough search, of all my nav chart DVDs and other important ones with them, my 2TB portable external HDD, and all my memory sticks, along with some other things I really hated to part with under her “we’re selling the boat the moment we get back, so we need to clean out everything we won’t use in the next few months!” demands of the time), and some real game-stopper challenges which presented as we were trying to get back under way following splashing at Jarrett Bay.

So, I'm cautiously exploring other opportunities (Kipor, Firman, and others) and likely will rent a H2200 or H2000 for a day (charge through absorption or float if it gets that far in the afternoon, then again the following morning before returning it within the 24 hour period), which should carry us a week or so under current conditions, while we wait for whatever it is we order. I fervently wish I knew her position as of the end of November-ish, when we will get off the boat to go do medical stuff and see the rest of the grandkids for a couple of months, because if we are going to continue cruising, I'd for sure go back with the Honda. If selling, I'd love the extra 5-6 Franklins for other purposes!

L8R

Skip


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

They did a "STOP SALE" (sort of a recall/problem/secret) on Honda EU2200i's when I wanted one last March. The details are in this link, but accidental fire was an issue. I got one the minute they went back on sale, as well as a Honda 5500. Love just turning the key on the big one.






Honda has issued stop -sell order for eu2200i generators - Forest River Forums


The notice recalls its EU2200i and EB2200i generators for risk of fire or explosion. Loosening fuel valve screws are blamed for the problem. If they come undone, it may permit gasoline or vapors to



www.forestriverforums.com




.


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

But I know people that swear by the Harbor Freight Predator. It's even red like the Honda. But I'll only go so far with Harbor Freight.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

skipgundlach said:


> The swamping really did a number on her head (she's in PTSD conditions, frequently), and fervently wishes she'd said, "Sure!!" to my request to call TBUS before entering the channel. Had she, our boat would still be in its original condition (which included several game-stoppers which were much more handily dealt with in Beaufort/Morehead City than in the open ocean), but returning from ME where we could have cruised with my sister...


You know, this is the second post where you have thrown your wife under the bus over what happened. I convinced myself to ignore it the first time, but not now.

Were you incapable of calling TowBoat for advice? Because frankly, if we were going to enter an area with known shoaling issues (not the smartest idea to begin with given that you had the Taylor's Creek anchorage a mile away)) and Mr. cthoops said "No, don't call TowBoat to check on this," I would have said "Are you crazy?" and made the call anyway. If I didn't, then I would be blaming myself equally over what happened, not shifting the blame to him on a sailing forum.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

cthoops said:


> You know, this is the second post where you have thrown your wife under the bus over what happened. I convinced myself to ignore it the first time, but not now.


It's the third time I remember. I also made several attempts this time to respond like you did, but couldn't keep enough venom out of them so just moved on. Must be fun on that boat.

Mark


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Likely ots more going on here than ANYONE can understand. 
It was a highly traumatic experience that they are trying to recover from.
Tough love has its place, likely not here.
My sympathies to all Parties involved.

FWIW this summer I drove a rental car nearly off a bridge, within inches of having it topple over upside down into an all too deep creek.

Very luckily I have an understanding and forgiving Wife who never blame me for bad mistake which was my fault. (However if you have an hour or 3I can ist out all of the mitigating circumstances to prove it could happen to anyone - except it didn’t.)

THERE BUT FOR THE GRACE OF GOD GO I.

Best of luck to you and the Missus Skip.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Its not shoals or no fone calls
Its the storm all models showed come right up the butt, but disregarded
I remember the starting thread and posted something as such

Go to a beautiful place where heavy coats and warm boots are needed...to release this mental monster
After some time, clear and warm waters will sound much sweeter


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

skipgundlach said:


> So, I'm cautiously exploring other opportunities (Kipor, Firman, and others) and likely will rent a H2200 or H2000 for a day (charge through absorption or float if it gets that far in the afternoon, then again the following morning before returning it within the 24 hour period),


Do you not have a shore charger? Why not rent a slip for the night and plug in to shore power? I am not sure of the price of a generator rental but given the hassle of 2 trips to pick up and drop off the gen. I think a night at a dock might be an easier way to top off and get an absorption cycle on the battery banks.


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

cthoops said:


> You know, this is the second post where you have thrown your wife under the bus over what happened. I convinced myself to ignore it the first time, but not now.
> 
> Were you incapable of calling TowBoat for advice? Because frankly, if we were going to enter an area with known shoaling issues (not the smartest idea to begin with given that you had the Taylor's Creek anchorage a mile away)) and Mr. cthoops said "No, don't call TowBoat to check on this," I would have said "Are you crazy?" and made the call anyway. If I didn't, then I would be blaming myself equally over what happened, not shifting the blame to him on a sailing forum.


You may not have an admiral aboard, and if you do, there may not be issues which govern your behavior to keep a marriage intact.

She has since repeatedly and earnestly regretted, without any mention, let alone prompting about, the regret for her snapping "NO!!" to my question.

I take responsibility when I've screwed up, as longtime readers of my log know very well, as I tend toward documentation of my errors to help others avoid the same should they find themselves in a similar pickle. She has now taken that responsibility to her shoulders. She has not seen any of my mentions of the event, as she doesn't do either these (this and others) forums, the several lists I'm on, or even Facebook, so those had no impact on her current state of mind.

You haven't seen the followup logs which have yet to be composed, but I'll share that the end result amounts to "the Lord works in mysterious ways" - and we continue to trust in Him. But the reality is that had we called TBUS BEFORE the USCG did following my radioing our condition, we'd have been in some hurricane hole after fuel-and-watering following anchoring someplace else that night. And some seriously unresolve-able-at-sea incidents likely would have occurred, as we'd have headed out to ME following Isaias. They didn't, because we were inshore at either Beaufort or Morehead City. Thank You, Lord.

Just how your uninformed barb helps the question at hand, I dunno, but see my next comment...


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

jephotog said:


> Do you not have a shore charger? Why not rent a slip for the night and plug in to shore power? I am not sure of the price of a generator rental but given the hassle of 2 trips to pick up and drop off the gen. I think a night at a dock might be an easier way to top off and get an absorption cycle on the battery banks.


LOL yes we do; it's what we connect the Honda feed to when the sun and wind don't keep up.

You think two trips in a car to be meddlesome to your activities, just try doing that in a boat for half a day to arrive, and then back. Just motoring that far would do the charging we (in this case currently) need (insert big smiley) 

But see my comment later in the stream...


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

hpeer said:


> Likely ots more going on here than ANYONE can understand.
> It was a highly traumatic experience that they are trying to recover from.
> Tough love has its place, likely not here.
> My sympathies to all Parties involved.
> ...


Thanks. It's amazing how a simple question about equipment turns into a pageant on character.

We've had a variety of dumbshit stuff we've done, and come out of it stronger for the experience. Armchair mechanics and sailors do not advance the discussions, but I've come to expect them


----------



## skipgundlach (Oct 4, 2002)

After much discussion in various cruising circles, I've decided to bite the bullet and hope that the admiral's PTSD subsides sufficiently for us to cruise for many more years, albeit on a much restricted geographical diet, so we'll go to Lowe's and buy one of their cheapest-I've-found Honda 2200i replacements. I won't get my 5% rebate/points from Discover card as I would if I ordered it, free shipping from Amazon, but as their price is $70 higher than Lowes, I come out ahead - AND have a generator NOW - by doing it that way... 

PS no rental, either...


----------



## killerasteroid (Jan 28, 2021)

colemj said:


> First of all, those aren't comparable generators. The Firman clearly states it is 1700W running watts, and the 2100W is a short-time surge for starting motors. The Honda is a true 2200W continuous output.
> 
> I have no experience with either, but I have yet to hear of anyone with one of the cheap clones keeping them running for more than a year before catastrophic failure. Way too many reports of failing within hours even. Of course, this is here-say and second-hand reports.
> 
> ...


I think the Honda 2000 is 2,000 watts surge and 1,600 watts continuous and the newer Honda EU2200i is 2,200 watts surge and 1,800 watts continuous. As for Firmans, I have two of the larger inverters the 3200 watt surge/2900 watt continuous ones. I bought two at Costco on sale about 14 months ago for $1,000 TOTAL (for the two) out the door and they're super. Not quite as quiet as the Honda but they're inverters and they purr.......just like the Hondas. They're also bigger and heavier than the Honda but then again, they're also more powerful (2,900 watt continuous output per generator which is 67% greater output than a Honda). They start with 1-pull every time and have 30 amp and 20 amp plugs in them. They're fairly quiet inverters that I use for dry camping. I can also parallel two of them to get 50 amps! Great generators. Go to Firmans site and read the reviews. For the ones I bought 98% of buyers recommend them. There are some fairly lengthy reviews for them. BTW... I also own a Honda 2000 so I have compared them side by side and like both of them. The Honda for lightness and being a bit quieter (but not much) and the Firman for being a workhorse.


----------

